
What Makes a Successful Founder? - yarapavan
https://www.basisset.ventures/founder-superpowers
======
Swizec
What makes a successful founder?

Succeeding.

Reality doesn’t care about VC sentiment, KPIs, offices, number of employees,
or any of that stuff. Did you create a machine that extracts more money than
it spends while providing more value than it extracts?

That’s all that matters: Do you have a working business?

~~~
colechristensen
>Did you create a machine that extracts more money than it spends while
providing more value than it extracts?

But that's a KPI and not a very good one.

Whatever you have you'll have your own conditions for accessing the quality of
your business.

~~~
taneq
> and not a very good one.

That’s such a Silicon Valley thing to say. Only there could a profitable
business with a useful product be deemed “not very good”.

~~~
colechristensen
I didn't say anything remotely like that.

------
sombremesa
Super important to note here that this entire thing is based 100% on the
feelings or sentiment of VCs.

~~~
TuringTest
For a more rational analysis on the correlation between personal traits and
success in a meritocracy, the "Talent vs Luck" model provides some eye-opening
results.

[https://www.businessinsider.com.au/this-study-shows-
talent-i...](https://www.businessinsider.com.au/this-study-shows-talent-is-
overrated-as-luck-plays-a-huge-role-in-success-2018-11)

~~~
lnsru
I think, there is another factor - endurance. Luck does not come instantly,
one needs to survive few lows before reaching high.

~~~
aledalgrande
As this is true random, I don't think endurance or even number of tries would
make any difference. It's like saying continuously trying the same number at
the lottery would finally give you the jackpot. That is not mathematically
true, unless you try an infinite number of times.

~~~
lnsru
Second lottery ticket doubles your win chance. Very true mathematically, just
the probability is terribly small in general.

While I am working on my (hardware) idea, I see, that this is a marathon, not
sprint. And with amount of development job done potential clients or partners
take me more seriously I reach every milestone. So increasing win chance is
also possible.

~~~
aledalgrande
Sure, but is continuing on the same thing a second lottery ticket? Or is it a
new lottery althogether?

~~~
lnsru
I would say one idea is the same lottery, just different round. Of course, the
things change a bit after every client interview or after each technical
failure (parts not available anymore). But if I continue this year, in autumn
luck might be very close. Something like buying 1/10 of all tickets. I bought
first ticket in 2018, then wasted a year in between with hopeless e-commerce
project.

~~~
TuringTest
In a meritocratic competition like the one in the experiment, each miss puts
you behind in comparison with those that got lucky.

And if a success provides exponencial growth, any failure to win the lottery
places you far behind the luckiest winners very fast.

~~~
lnsru
That’s why I am trying to ignore as much as I can the fact, that don’t getting
lucky ticket immediately makes me a loser. Because many of these lucky tickets
aren’t in the reality that fair. A guy’s dad know another guy and voila, it’s
funded! Or mom just buys one a property in really expensive city while you
balance full time job and development in the evening to start your own
something. Best success stories I know were not fair as an ideal lottery
should be.

~~~
TuringTest
Or, you could try supporting the policies described in the article that
increase the probability of talented people reaching their full potential.

------
barj
Does anyone know what font they use?

~~~
grzm
From the page source:

\- [https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/cs...](https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/css/bsv-copy.ff8f5c852.min.css)

\- [https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5d...](https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5df429c735688c1c520577df_Trade%20Gothic%20LT%20Bold.ttf)

\- [https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5d...](https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5df429c735688c01eb05780a_RobotoMono-
Medium.ttf)

\- [https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5d...](https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5df429c735688c3eca057805_RobotoMono-
Bold.ttf)

\- [https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5d...](https://assets.website-
files.com/5df429c735688c48b505775b/5df429c735688ce3e10577f0_RobotoMono-
Regular.ttf)

Looks like Trade Gothic and Roboto Mono

\- [https://www.fonts.com/font/linotype/trade-
gothic](https://www.fonts.com/font/linotype/trade-gothic)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roboto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roboto)

